# Shred video - check it out!!



## mattlom (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi, guys, this is a video I made for a guitar contest... check it out, and tell me what do you think 'bout it!! Thanks!!




In this record I used an Ibanez RGT3120 (as you can see in the video), and an Engl SteveMorse head with two handmade 1x12 cabinets


----------



## Indee RS (Feb 17, 2012)

Killer playing bro and some lovely smooth tones going on!


----------



## monkeywrench (Feb 17, 2012)

1+ nice sound,


----------



## ibanezcollector (Feb 17, 2012)

loved it especially the little whammy bar flutter when you backed off the volume..


----------



## grogarage (Feb 18, 2012)

that was some solid, mature, inteligent and tasty playing, good ballance of fast licks and feel. Sweet tone too! Now i'll go check it out another time


----------



## mattlom (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank You all!!!!


----------



## snegdk (Feb 21, 2012)

Great! Liked the crazy little finger.


----------



## georg_f (Feb 21, 2012)

super cool


the intro riff from the competition-backing track reminds me of some 90s techno songs...
e.g. this one


ok, sorry to have ruined everyones day LOL


----------



## mattlom (Feb 26, 2012)

georg_f said:


> super cool
> 
> ok, sorry to have ruined everyones day LOL



Thank You  yes, probably You ruined our days with that video


----------



## mattlom (Mar 8, 2012)

UP!!!!!!


----------



## mattlom (Mar 23, 2012)

Re-Up!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 23, 2012)

sounds very guthrie govan-y in some parts, i dig it


----------



## syndrone (Mar 27, 2012)

sounds good, the tone is a bit "gargling" thoug.. reminds me more of a single coil-ish 80`s shred tone, though that`s not a bad thing! it is funny because you have THE EXACT same tone than a good friend of mine (who is an awesome guitar player btw).
you would be surprised how similar your tones are : )

..and delicious playing! i think you could try to get your bends a little little bit more in tune - then it`s top notch playing! <3 

lovely guitar! i wish i could lay my hands on the RGT.. i own a RG3120 and it`s by far one of the best ibanez i`ve tried. liked it a lot more than many JEMs i`ve tried... :O


----------



## mattlom (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank You, Big Nd Sweaty!!!

Syndrone, I wanted really to "clone" the old '80 shred tone... that's my favorite guitar tone... I noticed the pitch errors after the video was released... in recording sessions, no one noticed it, and I still can't believe this  

...yes, the RGT is a total different beast instead the other Ibanez models... mine have the DiMarzio Norton and AirNorton setup instead of the standard PafPro... sounds killer, with my Engl SteveMorse...


----------

